# black screen on powerbook G4



## ivanaL (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello, 
I would like to ask you, why my computer has sometimes black screen and last time (well, last 3 times) went off completely and I couldn't switch it on for 2 days. I don't take out usually battery out and it's charging practically all time and I put my computer usually to regime sleep instead of switch off, so I don't know if this can cause my problems, but I'm afraid that I'm gonna loose the computer. :4-dontkno

.....as well the fan of my computer is sometimes very noisy - and not just when I'm watching movies. Do you think that I can take out the cover and clean it somehow or I need to put computer to repair?

thank you for help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You should take it to an Apple store or Apple service center and have them check it out. The last time I had a laptop act that way, it died.


----------

